# how to open .exe.torrent file??



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 4, 2004)

i'm using XP with SP@ installed tell me how to open this file nfsu2_demo.exe.torrent it''s extension is new to me so plzz help me ...??


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 4, 2004)

I downloaded bittorrent but it says some proxy authentication wat is it can neone plzz exlplain me this???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2004)

Which BitTorrent Download manager are u Trying????
Try out BitTorrent 3.2.1b C.V.S (experimental) Version Which is simple and best of all works properly for me atleast....Get it from *ei.kefro.st/projects/btclient/ .....if this dosent work too then Its ur servers or Isp's Proxy Or Firewall Problem....Try Using It at lae nights....


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes! even i'm feeling like my servers r firewalled but at nights won't tht firewall be there??  

& Tell wat r these torrent files ?? R they some sort of express downloads or just some * proxy server link ....?? do tell ???


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 4, 2004)

I used the s/w bittorrent 3.2 it worked but nothing is running i downloaded one naruto movie .avi format which in general easily runs in my media player 9 with my divx codec but this file is not running ...
i downloaded nfs underground 2 demo but it has an .exe file which is not at all doing nething ...
Tell me is the downloading not done properly or sth else is there???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2004)

Try downloading Stuff from Sites like www.suprnova.org (the Best) or www.desitorrents.com ......Well BitTorrent is just the Latest Trend In downloading Via P2p Networks.....But Unlike The traditional P2p This is a bit differnet.....here A Person Who has the Entire File Is known as the Seeder and keeps his Torrent Uploaded at all times i.e If he dosent have any other work to do.....and a person who is still in his download procedure is called a Peer and when u are downloading then U definetly and compulsarily Upload cause this is the way it works and adds to the download speeds as well.....Usually these files are to be downloaded in .torrent format and after download of the file they take the complete file or folder.....but there is a risk of this files working or not as There is no one to guarantee u on that....same for videos As u cant preview them u cannot tell about its quality as well (but most off it works out well On suprnova).....and well i told u to download at late nights cause this is the time when the Isp's Usually Shut out thier firewall(some do so Not all).......Phewwww now  :roll:  am tired Gotta take soem rest mate....well now go do a little resarch urself and Hope this helped u out a lillte bit.........


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry! to disturb ya sir but ur so called s/w worked but in the last i mean ard 99-100% it says htttp: authentiaction ... it says problem connecting to tracker .. I'm a student in my institute people use these s/w to download a lot of things but y they r not coming for me   ....  even says proxy authentication required....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2004)

Well Now If it says the Tracker Connection error Then it might just be from the Uploader sides error as The Torrent might have been removed From the site or the seeders have been lost.....whats the File that u are downloading anyways?????  .....well anyways if its ur Isp's firewall problem Plzz contact him and let him know about your problem and ask him wether they shut down thier Firewall at any point.....And yea one more thing buddy Plzz dont apologise on anything (as u weren't disturbing at all...Lol it's our work out here to help u people) & plzz cut it out with the SIR thinggyy makes me look like i am a Professor or sometin  .....anyways chow mate.....


----------



## hittheswitch (Dec 4, 2004)

*Help....*

I've installed bit torrent and kazaa on one of my computers in the college using the administrator password.I also have the administrator password of the server.The problem is that kazaa and bit torrent are both stuck at connecting....I think i need to fill in the proxy settings for the server.Can any1 tell me where can i find the settings on the server and what all to fill in...
Thanx in advance.


----------



## go4inet (Dec 4, 2004)

yehmeriidhain said:
			
		

> i'm using XP with SP@ installed tell me how to open this file nfsu2_demo.exe.torrent it''s extension is new to me so plzz help me ...??



Dude ! 

Just calm down, you have have just got a BitTorrent file, all you need to do is, get a BitTorrent client and download the NFS Game you wanna do.

But b4 you do so, thik abt the merits and de-merits of this. Wheras in http links, all you have to do s, just download them and leeach them.

In Torrent, the more you download,the more you share ! So say you are downloading some 1 GB Game, and at same time you upload these.

But the best part is tht, its avaiable for long time and better than p2p and best suited for Dial Up connections !

Get a bit torrent client from *www.sourceforge.net/ :

Azureus - BitTorrent Client : *sourceforge.net/projects/azureus/

Hope you will have phun in future 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## stormingankit1011 (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm trying to download nfs underground 2 if neone has it plzz give it to me !! 

Well  i'm feeling nice to be here! y people really care!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 5, 2004)

And if you want to continue feeling nice stop asking warez or cracks related here ... Read the rules and make a note of it ..


----------



## swatkat (Dec 5, 2004)

Use Shareaza,it's a P2P client and it's really easy to use.Just type the name of the file/app u need and results starts to pour.It's completely free and also supports Torrents.
For ur information,i just searched for NFS underground 2 and got some 200 results and still it's increasing.
Download Shareaza from:-
*www.shareaza.com/
or get it from any recent Digit CD.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 5, 2004)

swatkat said:
			
		

> Use Shareaza,it's a P2P client and it's really easy to use.Just type the name of the file/app u need and results starts to pour.It's completely free and also supports Torrents.
> For ur information,i just searched for NFS underground 2 and got some 200 results and still it's increasing.
> Download Shareaza from:-
> *www.shareaza.com/
> or get it from any recent Digit CD.



Just Give A search on www.suprnova.org and See its results Pouring Like Hell......Sharezaa Will Take Ages to Download as COmpared to The BitTorrent Downloads.....JUst compare the Amount Of seeder To The No of Users sharing at Shareza.....Plus Kazaa Seems Better Than Shareza For me......And yeah If u wanna download the Demo yehmeriidhain The why dont u google for it and u'll get tons of site for it besides they are Http links and wont cut u off ur download.....but if u want the full versions then beware Bit Torrent and Other Sharing networks are a Domain for This Illegal Stuff And are not supposed to Be Much discussed here......as Batty Said plzzz do Read the Rules mate.....


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 5, 2004)

I meant to say tht i was trying to download the game DEMO only not the game & i think i know the rules of this forum!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahhh....welll This will BE my Final Attempt To solve Ur Probs MAte.....If u Really want The Demo Surf off to this link *www.hypernia.net/downloads/3dgamers/nfsu2.html and The Use DAP or Internet Download MAnager Or any other Download Managers to Download The Demo......


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm using Internet Download Manager4.02 but i didn't get U properly Y do U adviced me to download it through this s/w .. i find no such speed difference !! it's still downloading well let me wait untiil it finishes!!! by the way!! thx!! for ur link


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 6, 2004)

HEY! downloading is getting stopped after some 64 MB dunno the reason it says! resume capability : No    ...


    Ab kya karun ... this is bad this problem was coming earlier also this incomplete downloading of this large file!!!     this is bad i can't view the DEMO!! it makes feel llike HELL!!! tell me wat to do now!!!!


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 8, 2004)

HELO!! if neone is listening i'm not able to download my game DEMO ............ it stops after some 64 Mb saying nothing either with internet download manager or without it .... 

I use Firefox & IE6 ...plzz reply ..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2004)

Whooopie Excellent news for u now mate.....Forget all THe downloading stuff and just go get urself a Digit MAg for This month (December issue)......And what u have is a NFS2 Underground Official Demo On it....SO Cheers to Digit Team and YEah Resume capability No Means u have to download it at one go and without any interruption.....


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllll 8)  news thx! man!! really liked the news but still as i'm alearning student can U plzz tell me ne reason for such worthless activity of downloading!! plzz tell me this one!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok well no need to worry out with this problem now mate.....This is very frustrating usually when download tends to cutt off in the middle or We are left out with No Users(In P2P)......SO there's not much we can do about it when its the problem From the Server Hosting such files.....But when its firewall or Proxy Problem occuring in your case then the only soultion is a good talk with ur friendly Neighbourhood Isp (Not SPiderman Ok LOl... ) for Perfecting out the Firewall Blockage problems.....So its not all about wasting time on this download rather figuring out the possible faults THat interrupt them....For me It just works perfectly usually....So just Try to enquire more about ur ISP's Connection type and The Restriction's over it mate....Cause most of em Limit Certain DOwnloads thereby blocking certain ports....CHow for now


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Dec 8, 2004)

I really dunt feel like there is ne such restriction with our servers .. really there is nothing like tht WE control them .... &  few days ago i downloaded complete three cd's of Mandrak LINUX    so i dunt feel like it's sth else i believe .. ne explanations ! to this..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 9, 2004)

well then looks like the Site u are trying to access is REstricted by ur Servers Proxy Connection and Cannot be given full permission for access....And hence the download woes....Since u say that u recently downloaded 3 cd's of Mandrake This shows that ur connection is quite ok for certain downloads (by the way where was this download from mate).....So check Ur institutions Or for that matter any of ur other friends net is being Restricted for the same download as well or not??? 8)


----------

